# What's The Best Film Most People Have Never Seen?



## jonnoboy (Dec 23, 2008)

Suggestions?


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 23, 2008)

not ENOUGH people have seen The Thin Red Line.

but a lot of people have, so I'm going for The Last Picture Show


----------



## N_igma (Dec 23, 2008)

The Seventh Seal.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 23, 2008)

Zerkalo by Andrei Tarkovsky.

For definite.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 23, 2008)

N_igma said:


> The Seventh Seal.



I have seen that. It is not even Bergman's best film, IMO. Persona is much better, but my favourites are probably Smiles of a Summer Night or Wild Strawberries.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 23, 2008)

Seconds

(surely lots of people have seen the Seventh Seal)


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 23, 2008)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Seconds
> 
> (surely lots of people have seen the Seventh Seal)



And if they have not, surely they will know about it through the millions of parody's of it.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 23, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I have seen that. It is not even Bergman's best film, IMO. Persona is much better, but my favourites are probably Smiles of a Summer Night or Wild Strawberries.


Persona is a very interesting film, and very beautifully made, but flawed.

I can't think of a single flaw in The Seventh Seal.


----------



## electrogirl (Dec 23, 2008)

Seen all of these, like, 12 times.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 23, 2008)

Suddenly


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 23, 2008)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Persona is a very interesting film, and very beautifully made, but flawed.
> 
> I can't think of a single flaw in The Seventh Seal.



I like it for its flaws. Actually, I take it back, because you are right. The Seventh Seal is pretty flawless.


----------



## agricola (Dec 23, 2008)

_Samurai Rebellion_

_Ikiru_

Both are exceptionally beautiful films.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 23, 2008)

I have seen Ikiru.


----------



## agricola (Dec 23, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I have seen Ikiru.



have you seen Samurai Rebellion though?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 23, 2008)

agricola said:


> have you seen Samurai Rebellion though?



No. But seeing as you have recommended it, I will get it.

Ikiru is a very beautiful film, though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 23, 2008)

Spring, Summer... etc.

Bird People in China


----------



## isitme (Dec 23, 2008)

Amaro Riso?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 23, 2008)

Even Dwarfs Started Small by Werner Herzog.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 23, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Even Dwarfs Started Small by Werner Herzog.


I've seen that. Probably Herzog's very worst film.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 23, 2008)

I just wanted to look cool.


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 23, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I just wanted to look cool.



I'd lose the cardy, to be fair


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 23, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> I'd lose the cardy, to be fair



never!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 23, 2008)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I've seen that. Probably Herzog's very worst film.



Out of interest, what would you say his best is? There are few to choose from.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 23, 2008)

Run Lola Run 

Although I think a lot of people on here have, most people I recommend it to haven't


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 23, 2008)

The Conversation.

Famous star (Hackman) plus famous director (Coppola).  Yet hardly anyone's seen it (in real life - I know most of the cineastes on here probably have).

To go more obscure, the Thai ghost film Nang Nak - fucking good stuff.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 23, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Out of interest, what would you say his best is? There are few to choose from.


You're right, there are. 

My favourite is probably The enigma of Kasper Hauser. I love Bruno S, so I also really like Stroeszek. Aguirre is great too. I didn't like Woyzek much but I should probably give it another go. Kinski seemed miscast and he irritates me sometimes anyway. 

These are pretty subjective judgements. Fitzcarraldo has charm for its crazy ambition.


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 23, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> The Conversation.
> 
> Famous star (Hackman) plus famous director (Coppola).  Yet hardly anyone's seen it (in real life - I know most of the cineastes on here probably have).



it's great, The Bug even did an album inspired by it, Tapping The Conversation


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Dec 23, 2008)

I've seen Pasolini's 'Salo', but it's pretty gruesome. Some of the people who walked out were actually puking, or at least acting as though they might at any moment.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 23, 2008)

_Forbidden Zone
Idi I Smotri
Cannibal Women In The Avocado Jungle Of Death
It Happened Here
Brilliantovaya Ruka
Blackmail
The Hebrew Hammer
Stander
Crimewave
Mapantsula
Popiól I Diament
Nid De Guêpes_


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 23, 2008)

Fantastic Planet  / Planete Sauvage

so.
fucking.
weird.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 23, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> To go more obscure, the Thai ghost film Nang Nak - fucking good stuff.




I've had that in my Amazon basket for ages.  Still haven't bought it


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 23, 2008)

Bernie Gunther said:


> I've seen Pasolini's 'Salo', but it's pretty gruesome. Some of the people who walked out were actually puking, or at least acting as though they might at any moment.




I saw that at the ICA a few years ago. The cinema was quite full at the beginning...

I must admit I only stayed to the end out of stubbornness.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 23, 2008)

littlebabyjesus said:


> You're right, there are.
> 
> My favourite is probably The enigma of Kasper Hauser. I love Bruno S, so I also really like Stroeszek. Aguirre is great too. I didn't like Woyzek much but I should probably give it another go. Kinski seemed miscast and he irritates me sometimes anyway.
> 
> These are pretty subjective judgements. Fitzcarraldo has charm for its crazy ambition.



Out of those, I have only seen Aguirre, and Fitzcarraldo! He has done a lot of films. I have seen loads of others. I watched Where Green Ants Dream the other day, which was pretty good.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 23, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Out of those, I have only seen Aguirre, and Fitzcarraldo! He has done a lot of films. I have seen loads of others. I watched Where Green Ants Dream the other day, which was pretty good.


Not seen that one. His documentaries are great too. Land of Silence and Darkness, about a deaf-blind woman, is really moving.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 23, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've had that in my Amazon basket for ages.  Still haven't bought it


----------



## killer b (Dec 23, 2008)

four times that night.

takes the rashomon idea of filming a story from several different perspectives, and wraps it round a dodgy date-rape plot...

also, the frightened woman


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 23, 2008)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Not seen that one. His documentaries are great too. Land of Silence and Darkness, about a deaf-blind woman, is really moving.



I am inspired, now. I am going to download a load of his films and have myself a Herzog-a-thon.


----------



## Madusa (Dec 23, 2008)

Where's Reno these days?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 23, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


>




what?

It just keeps going to the back of the queue for some reason - probably 'cos I find cheaper DVDs.

In fact, I've not bought a DVD for over 6 months.  Maybe even closer to a year


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 23, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am inspired, now. I am going to download a load of his films and have myself a Herzog-a-thon.


Good plan.

They're all worthwhile. Even his bad films fail in interesting ways.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 23, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> what?
> 
> It just keeps going to the back of the queue for some reason - probably 'cos I find cheaper DVDs.
> 
> In fact, I've not bought a DVD for over 6 months.  Maybe even closer to a year



Fair enough.  Just interested to know what you think of it


----------



## electrogirl (Dec 23, 2008)

Flight of the Concordes. I'm waiting for it to be cheaper.

Gilmore Girls


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 23, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Fair enough.  Just interested to know what you think of it




No point asking me even when I have watched it.  I'm not into analysing films and talking about plots and characters etc.  I either like it or I don't.

I'm not into arty films.  They're too.... arty for me, too intelligent, go over my head etc.


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 23, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> go over my head etc.



that's cos you're a shortarse


----------



## Madusa (Dec 23, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> Flight of the Concordes. I'm waiting for it to be cheaper.
> 
> Gilmore Girls



Is Gilmore Girls actually a fillum though?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 23, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> that's cos you're a shortarse





grrrrrrrr  

time for bed


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 23, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> grrrrrrrr
> 
> time for bed



i thought you'd never ask


----------



## electrogirl (Dec 23, 2008)

Madusa said:


> Is Gilmore Girls actually a fillum though?



I totally posted on the wrong thread. I meant to post on the amazon one.

Neither of those things are films and loads of people have seen them, therefore people are gonna think i'm a right div.


----------



## Madusa (Dec 23, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> I totally posted on the wrong thread. I meant to post on the amazon one.
> 
> Neither of those things are films and loads of people have seen them, therefore people are gonna think i'm a right div.



what a twat!


----------



## electrogirl (Dec 23, 2008)

Madusa said:


> what a twat!



yeah but you're the nob who said 'is gilmore girls a film though?' like you actually thought it _might_ be..


embarrassment world!!


----------



## Madusa (Dec 23, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> yeah but you're the nob who said 'is gilmore girls a film though?' like you actually thought it _might_ be..
> 
> 
> embarrassment world!!



Well I didnt know what the fuck it was until a few days ago whilst browsing my brother's cable channels! I dont watch any tv normally.

Stick that in yer pipe!


----------



## loud 1 (Dec 23, 2008)

Small Time 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0117668/


----------



## electrogirl (Dec 23, 2008)

Madusa said:


> Well I didnt know what the fuck it was until a few days ago whilst browsing my brother's cable channels! I dont watch any tv normally.
> 
> Stick that in yer pipe!



i'll stick your mum in my pipe.


----------



## newme (Dec 23, 2008)

lol cant say ive seen or even heard of any film in this entire thread. What on earth are you people watching.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 23, 2008)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091251/
This


----------



## miniGMgoit (Dec 23, 2008)

Severed


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 23, 2008)

I haven't seen any of these films apart from ''I'll stick your mum in my pipe'' which was pretty gruesome and overlong by about half an hour. Not one I'd recommend.


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 23, 2008)

John Duigan's coming of age film, 'Flirting'.

Sweet and funny film.


----------



## mattie (Dec 23, 2008)

A mate has kept hold of my Belleville Rendezvous DVD for the past 12 months and the bugger hasn't even watched it.


----------



## foo (Dec 23, 2008)

Zorba the Greek


----------



## Upchuck (Dec 23, 2008)

The Unbelievable Truth
Trust


----------



## mentalchik (Dec 23, 2008)

Citizen X  - Stephen Rea, Donald Sutherland, Max von Sydow...........wicked film about the hunt for a killer set in Soviet Russia around the time it was crumbling. Brilliant portrayal of unwavering determination in the face of ridiculous obstacles........



imo of course !


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 23, 2008)

mentalchik said:


> Citizen X  - Stephen Rea, Donald Sutherland, Max von Sydow...........wicked film about the hunt for a killer set in Soviet Russia around the time it was crumbling. Brilliant portrayal of unwavering determination in the face of ridiculous obstacles........
> 
> 
> 
> imo of course !



Well, IMO you have excellent taste


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 23, 2008)

mentalchik said:


> Citizen X - Stephen Rea, Donald Sutherland, Max von Sydow...........wicked film about the hunt for a killer set in Soviet Russia around the time it was crumbling. Brilliant portrayal of unwavering determination in the face of ridiculous obstacles........
> 
> 
> 
> imo of course !


 

Great film 


There's a Korean film about the hunt for a serial killer but I've gone blank on the name

Just come back - Memories of Murder


----------



## Geri (Dec 23, 2008)

Bernie Gunther said:


> I've seen Pasolini's 'Salo', but it's pretty gruesome. Some of the people who walked out were actually puking, or at least acting as though they might at any moment.



No way. 

It's very dull, not gruesome.


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 23, 2008)

Upchuck said:


> The Unbelievable Truth
> Trust



although that's probably all the Hartley you need, he does seem to make the same film over and over


----------



## Geri (Dec 23, 2008)

The Cave of the Yellow Dog. 

I love that film - and The Story of the Weeping Camel.


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Dec 23, 2008)

My Life As A Dog

The Year My Voice Broke


----------



## david dissadent (Dec 23, 2008)

The Russian film "Come and see" would be my vote.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 23, 2008)

Geri said:


> The Cave of the Yellow Dog.
> 
> I love that film - and The Story of the Weeping Camel.


 

I've got both.  Thought Weeping Camel was better


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 23, 2008)

Artie Fufkin said:


> The Year My Voice Broke



that's part of a pair with Flirting, no?


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Dec 23, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> that's part of a pair with Flirting, no?



yes, I think Flirting was the second part


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 23, 2008)

with Noah "woah, I look TOO much like Nick Cave" Taylor


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 23, 2008)

Dark City isn't as popular as it should be


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 23, 2008)

North Shore
The Warrior
Behind The Sun


----------



## Yetman (Dec 23, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> Dark City isn't as popular as it should be



Just got that, will be watching it soon 

Depending on what your into, I'd go with:

Run Lola Run
Slither
Delicatessen & Taxidermia just for their beauty and photographic excellence
Baraka


----------



## Geri (Dec 23, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've got both.  Thought Weeping Camel was better



It was a hard decision to chose. The kids in the Cave of the Yellow Dog were *so* cute though!

Do you think I could adopt a Mongolian baby?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 23, 2008)

Geri said:


> It was a hard decision to chose. The kids in the Cave of the Yellow Dog were *so* cute though!
> 
> Do you think I could adopt a Mongolian baby?


 

human baby or camel?  

My b/f's sister tried to adopt a child from Chernobyl but they want something like £40,000 off her.


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 23, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> Dark City isn't as popular as it should be



Is that the one with the 



Spoiler: Dark City



ending where the city flips over into the light? If so, yeah, very very good film



I 3rd the Kinski recommendations (Fitzcarraldo gets my vote, just pipping Agguire)

L'été Meurtrier is my nom for the thread title tho. Wonderful French film with Nastassja Kinski and lots of rural shenanigans leading up to an incredibly tragic moment. Misogynistic as hell by some readings of it, but a great film nonetheless.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 23, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> not ENOUGH people have seen The Thin Red Line.


 
I wish i was one of the ones that hadn't seen it. I want however long I spent watching that toss back. We're Hollywood, but we can do art too, please believe us, please, pleeeeeaaaase. /desperate pining


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 23, 2008)

Marius said:


> I wish i was one of the ones that hadn't seen it. I want however long I spent watching that toss back. We're Hollywood, but we can do art too, please believe us, please, pleeeeeaaaase. /desperate pining



Fuck me 

It's Terence cocking Malick.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 23, 2008)

I was going to say Buba Ho Tep but i've changed my mind.

Intacto - a brilliant spanish offering that never got the attention it deserved


----------



## Gromit (Dec 23, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Fuck me
> 
> It's Terence cocking Malick.


 
I was speaking about the cast.


----------



## Upchuck (Dec 23, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> although that's probably all the Hartley you need, he does seem to make the same film over and over



Do one, Hartley is a genius  You don't seem to understand his work is all.


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 23, 2008)

Marius said:


> I was speaking about the cast.



And yet singularly failed to mention the cast in the post. Am I a fucking mindreader?

anyway, for the most part the cast is excellent.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 23, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Is that the one with the
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes. It got critical love but no greater love.


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 23, 2008)

Marius said:


> ...
> Intacto - a brilliant spanish offering that never got the attention it deserved



I was thinking Intacto as well at one point...


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 23, 2008)

Upchuck said:


> Do one, Hartley is a genius  You don't seem to understand his work is all.



Ah right, is that it? thanks


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 23, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> yes. It got critical love but no greater love.



Fucking amazing film!! Randomly saw it last year on telly, was bowled over by it. Didn't it come out around the same time as Strange Days?


----------



## mentalchik (Dec 23, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> yes. It got critical love but no greater love.



It has my love DC.............and there's not much greater than than i can tell ya !


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 23, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Fucking amazing film!! Randomly saw it last year on telly, was bowled over by it. Didn't it come out around the same time as Strange Days?



yes around that period. I fucking loved strange days too. That film must have influenced Richard Morgans writing imo


----------



## Upchuck (Dec 23, 2008)

I also don't believe enough people have seen Rushmore.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 23, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> yes. It got critical love but no greater love.


 
Girl from Neighbours who i'd fancied for ages takes kit off. I got love for the film if only for that.

However it is a really good film on top of that. Though some people will moan that the whole idea is a rip off of someone else's work, i forget who.


----------



## mentalchik (Dec 23, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> yes around that period. I fucking loved strange days too. That film must have influenced Richard Morgans writing imo



I really liked that song that Juliette Lewis did in that film.........


----------



## yardbird (Dec 23, 2008)

The Sergeant  
A 1968 movie in which Rod Steiger is totally brilliant as a suppressed gay army man just after WW2.
I can't find it on DVD - want to see if it still has impact.
I gather that the edit cut loads though unfortunately - a bit to extreme for its time.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 23, 2008)

_The Offence_
Sean Connery as a troubled, nonce-bashing copper in grim 70s English commuterland new town hell.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 23, 2008)

DaveCinzano said:


> _The Offence_
> Sean Connery as a troubled, nonce-bashing copper in grim 70s English commuterland new town hell.



oh God I remember seeing that on telly when I was a kid, excellent film but very grim indeed. 


I also remember a 70s film along  a similar theme which had Joan Collins in it about a  suspected child molester who gets locked up in a pub cellar by village vigilantes, but I don't recall what that one was called.


----------



## CyberRose (Dec 23, 2008)

There Will Be Blood, apparently


----------



## girasol (Dec 23, 2008)

Pixote
Me, you and everyone we know
Safe


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 23, 2008)

_Face_
Bobby Carlyle as a jaded leftie-turned-blagger in a whodunnit set amongst a gang of thieves.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 23, 2008)

_9 Rota_
Russian squaddies in Afghanistan - a Soviet _Platoon_-meets-_Pork Chop Hill_.


----------



## girasol (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't if Pi, by Darren Aronofsky is well known or not, I picked it at random from a video shop a few years ago and loved it.


----------



## Termite Man (Dec 23, 2008)

I do like Atolladero  http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0112407/ although I'm not sure if many people have seen it . In fact I don't know how many people will have seen half the stuff I like but since thats not something that bothers me then I don't take much notice of it !


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 23, 2008)

_A Midnight Clear_
Ethan Hawke as a young GI stuck in the snow of the Ardennes during the Battle of the Bulge - not gung ho, with slightly supernatural undertones.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 23, 2008)

_Behind The Mask: The Rise Of Leslie Vernon_
Low budget fake serial killer documentary biopic.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 23, 2008)

_Bure Baruta_
Serbian _Short Cuts_-style ensemble piece in which the lives of various strangers in 90s Belgrade intertwine.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 23, 2008)

_Dellamorte Dellamore_
Rupert Everett as the sexton of an Italian cemetery who does battle with zombies whilst pining for a lost love.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 23, 2008)

_Second Best_
William Hurt as a lonely, single man running an English village post office who adopts a son.


----------



## maya (Dec 23, 2008)

Perhaps one of my all time favourites:

*The Adventures Of Picasso (Picassos Äventyr)*

... Fantastic, satirical-surrealist swedish adventure film from the 1970's about Picasso and his epic adventures, where characters talk entirely in onomatopoetic pidgin-speak (with stern narrator-voice commenting on the story) and where the borders between fantasy and reality blur into a third reality where everything is possible...

This is just a classic, which deserves to be more widely known... The very beautiful, poetic scene of his death, where he walks directly into a white wall and disappears through it (it's obviously a white liquid like milk or something, but it's very moving and a homage to imagination innit)




			
				Access said:
			
		

> Rarely does a film do homage to a serious artist through the medium of a madcap farce, as this one does; however, Picasso was known for an irreverent and ribald sense of humor which is quite in line with this Swedish film, Picassos Aeventyr. In a skit recounting his birth, a woman's heavy breathing is demonstrated to have nothing to do with childbirth. Another skit features an appearance by Alice B. Toklas and Gertrude Stein, played by two very masculine men in dowdy drag. In one particularly irreverent scene, Dr. Albert Schweitzer operates on Picasso. Picasso (Goesta Ekman) himself escapes the excessive commercialization of his works through a kind of suicidal self-transcendance. Told in a stripped-down mixture of French, Spanish and English, most will have no difficulty understanding the film's humor.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 23, 2008)

_Paperhouse_
Charlotte Burke as a young girl on the cusp of puberty beset by feverish nightmares. A genuinely scary movie.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 23, 2008)

DaveCinzano said:


> _Paperhouse_
> Charlotte Burke as a young girl on the cusp of puberty beset by feverish nightmares. A genuinely scary movie.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 23, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> although that's probably all the Hartley you need, he does seem to make the same film over and over



Wot about Simple Men?


----------



## debaser (Dec 23, 2008)

Sonatine? Kitano's best as far as I'm concernd but always ignored next to hana bi. Great film.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 23, 2008)

debaser said:


> Sonatine? Kitano's best as far as I'm concernd but always ignored next to hana bi. Great film.




I think I've never got that because there's been complaints about the sound quality on that.

I'm sure that's the reason


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Dec 23, 2008)

mattie said:


> A mate has kept hold of my Belleville Rendezvous DVD for the past 12 months and the bugger hasn't even watched it.



Hmm. That short, rather dull film was incredibly overexposed for what it was (an interesting foreign cartoon). So in fact the opposite, too many ppl have seen it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 23, 2008)

_B Monkey_
Asia Argento is a retired robber; Jared Harris is the jazz-loving teacher who falls in love with her.
_London_
Chris Evans and Jessica Biel are ex-lovers who meet again at her leaving party; Jason Statham is an Englishman in New York with a big pile of coke and serious sexual hang-ups.
_Obchod Na Korze_
A friendship slowly develops between a little old Jewish lady and the poor farmer given the opportunity to take over her haberdashery in wartime Nazi-controlled Slovakia.
_Run Ronnie Run_
David Cross as a trailer trash redneck given his own reality TV show after impressing producers with his constant ability to get arrested.
_The 5000 Fingers Of Dr T_
Dr Seuss-inspired fantasy, with a little boy forced to play the piano imagining his teacher Doctor Terwilliker to be evil genius Dr T, chaining 500 children to his monstrous keyboard.
_CQ_
Young film maker Jeremy Davies in sixties Paris, with much hat doffing to the likes of Modesty Blaise, Barbarella, Danger Diabolik etc.
_The Three Burials Of Melquiades Estrada_
Modern day cowboy Tommy Lee Jones takes his dead friend's body back to Mexico to fulfill a promise.
_The Seven-Ups_
Roy Scheider is a tough New York cop on the tail of mobsters and trying to uncover who killed his partner.
_Things To Come_
Pre-WW2 HG Wells adaptation, a science fiction fantasy warning of the nexus of techonology and bellicosity.
_Talvisota_
A Finnish _All Quiet On The Western Front_, set in the Winter War with the Soviet Union which was eclipsed elsewhere by WW2.
_Tales Of Terror_
A delightful Edgar Allan Poe-derived Vincent Price portmanteau horror, the best of which is 'The Black Cat', with VP as a wine taster who becomes involved with alcoholic wastrel Peter Lorre and his wife.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Dec 23, 2008)

Seen:



wiskey said:


> Run Lola Run





Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Spring, Summer... etc.





El Jefe said:


> but a lot of people have, so I'm going for The Last Picture Show





DotCommunist said:


> Dark City isn't as popular as it should be





kyser_soze said:


> Strange Days


my favourite of these


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Dec 23, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> yes around that period. I fucking loved strange days too. That film must have influenced Richard Morgans writing imo



strange days is my joint favourite film _of all time_ along with my contribution to this thread:

*Subway* (Luc Besson)

Yes i know they are not the best films of all time, but i'm suspicious of people who's favourites are considered stone cold classics because i think they should probably just watch more films til they find one which is their own. I may be blown away by Godftaher 2 but i'm not keen to see it right this second. Strange Days and Subway i could watch every night.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Dec 23, 2008)

more gay-acting but rampantly hetereosexual emo boys should have see *Me Without You*


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 27, 2008)

*Turtles Can Fly* by Kurdish director Bahman Ghobadi - almost nobody saw it and it's fecking fantastic - a surreal, bitter, sweet, blackly comic, often propagandistic, fizzingly lively portrayal of children scraping a living (literally) as mine clearers in Iraqi Kurdistan. Believe it or not, as well as being a tearjerker so unbearably sad that you flinch from some sequences, it is also a barrel of laughs and a sly satire on leadership.


----------



## Voley (Dec 27, 2008)

El Topo

Completely hatstand, makes no sense to anyone not on psychedelics and is, almost certainly, a total load of hippy bollocks. 

But it's still pretty, um, 'unique'.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 27, 2008)

Johnny Get His Gun is one of the greatest anti-war films - it knocks the likes of Paths Of Glory, Coming Home, The Dear Hunter and Platoon into a cocked hat


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 27, 2008)

Dark city was very good, but I couldn't help but think the baddies could have been much better.  Having the Crystal Maze guy didn't help.  He's just way too camp.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 27, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Johnny Get His Gun is one of the greatest anti-war films - it knocks the likes of Paths Of Glory, Coming Home, The Dear Hunter and Platoon into a cocked hat



oh if we are talking top anti war films, Soldier Blue is a nugget of win


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 27, 2008)

Night of the Sunflowers is a great Spanish film-noir-style slow burner with the multi-viewpoint, unfolding story thing going on.

La Noche de los Girasoles


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 27, 2008)

I would say that John Woo's Bullet in the Head has not been seen by enough people, but I wouldn't say it the best film most people have never seen - I'm always surprised by what people have not seen anyway.

I guess on here people have seen a lot, but your everyday bod won't have seen many many classics.

If I polled my office I would guess over 90% of people wouldn't have seen the seven samurai, or Citizen kane, and certainly not the Thin Red Line.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 27, 2008)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I would say that John Woo's Bullet in the Head has not been seen by enough people, but I wouldn't say it the best film most people have never seen - I'm always surprised by what people have not seen anyway.



That's a brilliant film and so tragic.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 28, 2008)

_Wait Until Dark_
Blind Audrey Hepburn fends off murderous thugs in extended home invasion scenario.

_The People Under The Stairs_
Class war, incest and zombies in the ghetto, Wes Craven style.

_The First Great Train Robbery_
Michael Crichton's chutzpah-filled Victorian heist movie, with Sean Connery, Donald Sutherland, Lesley-Anne Down, Michael Elphick, a dead cat, Wayne Sleep as Clean Willy, the "Twenty Mile An Hour Club", statue-based innuendo, a brilliant Jerry Goldsmith score and a happy ending.

_Robbery_
Peter Yates's calling card for Hollywood - a rough and tumble, fast-moving analogue of the Linslade job, with Stanley Baker leading the gang.

_The Abominable Dr Phibes_
Organ-playing scientist Vincent Price wreaks revenge on the doctors he blames for his wife's death, in grand guignol style, assisted by mute companion Virginia North.

_Savior_
Early doors 'clash of civilisations' flick, with Dennis Quaid's US serviceman losing his family to Islamic bombers, then ending up in Bosnia as a Cetnik.

_Defence Of The Realm_
Gabriel Byrne as a tabloid hack in a less pretentious, more compact _State Of Play_-style political thriller.

_Das Experiment_
Oliver Hirschbiegel's pre-_Der Untergang_ Nazi metaphor, conceived around a German version of the Stanford prison experiment.

_Theatre Of Blood_
Ham acting thespian Vincent Price wreaks revenge on the critics he blames for his dead career, in grand guignol style, assisted by daughter Diana Rigg.


----------



## Stance (Dec 28, 2008)

Meet the Feebles innit.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 29, 2008)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0083190/
This,an early one from Micheal Mann,featuring one of James Caan's best performances plus a banging Tangerine Dream soundtrack.


----------



## Flashman (Dec 29, 2008)

Not read thread proper yet so apologies if they've been nombed:

The Loved One

Evelyn Waugh's satire of the L.A funeral business brought to filum.

Newly arrived in Hollywood from England, Dennis Barlow finds he has to arrange his uncle's internment at the highly-organised and very profitable Whispering Glades funeral parlour. His fancy is caught by one of their cosmeticians, Aimee Thanatogenos. But he has three problems - the strict rules of owner Blessed Reverand Glenworthy, the rivalry of embalmer Mr Joyboy, and the shame of now working himself at The Happy Hunting Ground pets' memorial home. Rod Steiger's finest effort IMO.

Excalibur

Boorman's take on Mallory's Le Morte d'Arthur. Magical, romantic nonsense filmed in luscious Ireland with, well, lots of Irish peoples and Boormans' family. Incredible performance by Nicol Williamson as Merlin and a sensational Helen Mirren as Morgana *wanks*

The Keep

The director's cut is the one to see (Michael Mann!) as it has a better ending. Interesting that the edited version is a tragic ending, dunno what went on there. Anyway...

Nazis guard a citadel that harbours a dangerous force that starts wreaking havoc and death upon them, forcing an uneasy alliance with a Jewish professional who can stop it..

Great horror set in the Romanian mountains but filmed in...Wales. Great cast including Scott Glen, Jurgen Prochnow, Gabriel Byrne, Ian McKellen.

Do I need to put Kind Hearts and Coronets? 

One would hope that most of the cunts on here would have seen it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 12, 2009)

Gingerman: I agree, _Thief_ is a fine film. Caan is a very effective lead in it.

I do rather like _Excalibur_. Was never too sure about Terry's accent though.

I have fond memories of _The Keep_, but I haven't seen it for many years.

As for _Kind Hearts And Coronets_, one would hope that you wouldn't need to put it on the list, but still.


----------



## belboid (Jan 12, 2009)

DaveCinzano said:


> Idi I Smotri


correct


> Mapantsula


another bloody good one.

& i'll throw in Eisenstein's Ivan the Terrible

& Sid Lumets The Hill


----------



## belboid (Jan 12, 2009)

DaveCinzano said:


> [*]_The 5000 Fingers Of Dr T_
> Dr Seuss-inspired fantasy, with a little boy forced to play the piano imagining his teacher Doctor Terwilliker to be evil genius Dr T, chaining 500 children to his monstrous keyboard.


Jello Biafra's favourite film



> [*]_The Three Burials Of Melquiades Estrada_
> Modern day cowboy Tommy Lee Jones takes his dead friend's body back to Mexico to fulfill a promise.
> 
> [*]_Tales Of Terror_
> ...



you appear to be a man of very good taste


----------



## belboid (Jan 12, 2009)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Johnny Get His Gun is one of the greatest anti-war films - it knocks the likes of Paths Of Glory, Coming Home, The Dear Hunter and Platoon into a cocked hat



not hard to be better than The Deer Hunter, one of the most over-rated films ever.


----------



## onemonkey (Jan 12, 2009)

Orson Welles' Franz Kafka's The Trial   starring Anthony Perkins is great


----------



## elbows (Jan 12, 2009)

I have not seen many films that most people have never seen.

So I will go with The Holy Mountain.

Here is a trailer, its certainly different!

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=V_k8oaeHsnc


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 12, 2009)

Man Bites Dog

Blackest. Comedy. Ever.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 12, 2009)

onemonkey said:


> Orson Welles' Franz Kafka's The Trial   starring Anthony Perkins is great



Given the pedigree I thought that this would be a winner, but I just found it a bit tiresome. Beautiful photography and framing though.


----------



## Homeless Mal (Jan 12, 2009)

House of Sand and Fog


----------



## belboid (Jan 12, 2009)

elbows said:


> I have not seen many films that most people have never seen.
> 
> So I will go with The Holy Mountain.
> 
> ...



god no, thats terrible, nothing like as good as the same directors sublime El Topo


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 12, 2009)

Notre Histoire
The Big Silence
O Lucky Man!
Silent Running

These are all great films that lots of people should see - none of them a masterpiece, but all fantastic.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2009)

belboid said:


> god no, thats terrible, nothing like as good as the same directors sublime El Topo



I 'enjoyed' Holy Mountain far more than El Topo - there were many tedious moments in El Topo


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 12, 2009)

Homeless Mal said:


> House of Sand and Fog



Good call, that's a blinding film, one of Kingsley's best


----------



## Homeless Mal (Jan 12, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Good call, that's a blinding film, one of Kingsley's best



Friend


----------



## Lionman (Jan 13, 2009)

In case anyone hasn't mentioned it yet 'Harold & Maude'

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=oK9oZzs94YI

Not especially obscure but criminally under seen.


----------



## belboid (Jan 13, 2009)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> I 'enjoyed' Holy Mountain far more than El Topo - there were many tedious moments in El Topo



weirdo!  Holy Mountain was mainly bollocks imo, albeit quite pretty bollocks in various places.


----------



## belboid (Jan 13, 2009)

Lionman said:


> In case anyone hasn't mentioned it yet 'Harold & Maude'
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=oK9oZzs94YI
> 
> Not especially obscure but criminally under seen.



Agreed.  And that reminds me, I'm meant to be doing a copy of it dfor someone.

I'll add, in similar vein, most of Bunuel's movies.  Not obscure objects perhaps, but very desirable ones.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 13, 2009)

belboid said:


> I'll add, in similar vein, most of Bunuel's movies.  Not obscure objects perhaps, but very desirable ones.



Aye, all delightful and all differently delightful - still got a few to go mind.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 13, 2009)

How about Polanski's The Tenant? http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0074811/


----------



## Voley (Jan 13, 2009)

Has anyone said 'Idiot Box'? Really funny dark low-budget Aussie comedy that has the worst ever sex scene in it.

Great film.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 13, 2009)

La Grande Bouffe: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0070130/
Idiocracy: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0387808/
Cypher: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0284978/


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 13, 2009)

Red Road: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0471030/
Little Fish: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0382810/
Slither: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0439815/
Gozu: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0361668/
Bus 174: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0340468/


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 13, 2009)

"The Punishment of Anne" that i picked up from a christian charity shop is pretty entertaining.


----------



## Homeless Mal (Jan 13, 2009)

NVP said:


> Has anyone said 'Idiot Box'? Really funny dark low-budget Aussie comedy that has the worst ever sex scene in it.
> 
> Great film.



Yes it's quite dark and funny.  I always fancied myself as a bank robber too 

_The Boys_ is another set in the same area of Sydney but much much darker.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 13, 2009)

I'd like to nominate a few of Alfred Hitchcock's lesser known (well, lesser than _Psycho_, _North By Northwest_, _Marnie_, _Vertigo_ etc) films:

_The Trouble With Harry_ - A very funny Hitchcock film about a small rural community and how its residents collectively deal with the appearance of a dead body.
_Lifeboat_ - One of Hitch's less frequently seen flicks, about a small group of survivors of a torpedo attack adrift in the middle of the ocean.
_Shadow Of A Doubt_ - Another Hitchcock, about a girl who comes to suspect her uncle is a serial killer. 

A few more flicks which I think are worth seeing if you haven't already:

_The Crimson Pirate_ - "Gather round, lads and lasses!" Exuberant Technicolor buccaneering with Burt Lancaster and former circus buddy Nick Cravat.
_Conspiracy_ - a very good, sober dramatisation of the Wannsee conference on the 'final solution', in near enough real time. The fate of eleven million people decided in ninety minutes by fifteen men.
_The Hot Spot_ - A Dennis Hopper-directed neo-noir, with Don Johnson, Virginia Madsen, Jennifer Connelly and a whole lot of sexual tension.
_I Went Down_ - Irish mob comedy, with Brendan Gleeson.
_Utu_ - Bloody revisionist Western, only with a vengeance-seeking Māori in Aotearoa/NZ, with a powerful central performance from Anzac Wallace.
_Dobermann_ - Fun French heist movie, with glossy, comic book style, and sexy performances from Vincent Cassel and Monica Belluci.
_Pirates Of Silicon Valley_ - Entertaining TV movie about the emerging behemoths of personal computing, with the geek from _The Breakfast Club_ as Bill Gates, and the whiny rich kid doctor from _ER_ as Steve Jobs.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 15, 2009)

How about some Alan Clarke? Best known for _Scum_, _Made In Britain_, _The Firm_ and perhaps _Rita, Sue And Bob Too_, he has left behind a legacy of provocative, sometimes tender, sometimes angry television plays. 

I would particularly recommend:


_Elephant_ - Conflict in Northern Ireland, represented only by virtually wordless killings - twenty in under forty minutes.
_Road_ - Unemployment, urban decay, hopelessness; Thatcher's Britain with extremely long Steadicam shots, soliloquies, _Bure Baruta_-style character interconnections and a lingering sense of betrayal.
_Christine_ - Portraying the mundanity of a (not so) healthy heroin addiction, as we follow the titular young teenager as she pops rounds her friends time after time to deliver their smack.
_Contact_ - A British patrol in the Bandit Country of South Armagh during the Troubles. Again, this is mostly about mundanity, except there are occasional bouts of exhilarating, scary action. 
_Psy-Warriors_ - The stageiest, least naturalistic of this selection, this play considers psychological warfare, and resonates strongly in these Guantanamo days.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 17, 2009)

I've been reading Alex Cox's guides to the films he (and producer Nick Jones) selected for the BBC Moviedrome strand, which he has put on his website as PDFs.

Moviedrome was an excellent way to discover films you might never otherwise hear about, or think you were interested in, before the internet, IMDb and Wikipedia helped free us from the tyranny of things like Halliwell's.

Some of the films broadcast might now be considered quite orthodox, but perhaps that will inspire confidence in trying out some of the ones you haven't heard of too.

Looking through the Kurtodrome fan page chronology of films shown on Moviedrome, I can remember the excitement I felt on seeing many of them for the first time. 

Alex Cox introduced me to *Assault On Precinct 13*, *Get Carter*, *Yojimbo*, *Il Grande Silenzio*, *The Beguiled* and *Knightriders*; I think I'd already seen *Something Wild*, but Alex made me feel less guilty for enjoying it.

I also distinctly remember the creature feature double bill (*Alligator* and *Q - The Winged Serpent*), and the Cronenberg night (*Dead Ringers* & *Rabid* - though I only watched the second film).

Then there's *Django*, *Play Misty For Me*, *The Hill*, *Lenny*, *Darkman*, *House Of Games*, the *Invasion Of The Body Snatchers* remake, *The Long Riders*, *Get Carter* (AGAIN) and *Escape From New York* (which he didn't really like, but instead used as a springboard to talk about *They Live!*) 

In his final year alone, he took me by the hand and showed me *The Andromeda Strain*, *Carny*, *The People Under The Stairs*, *Talk Radio*, *Salvador*, *Coogan's Bluff*, *The Narrow Margin*, *Detour*, *Race With The Devil*, *Naked Tango* and *Apartment Zero* (that was a good night!), *Major Dundee* and *Bring Me The Head Of Alfredo Garcia* (and so was that!), before ending on *Kiss Me Deadly*, about which he was always going on about anyway.

Alex Cox opened my eyes to Kurosawa, spaghetti westerns, Don Siegel, film noir and to John Carpenter, amongst other things. He also made *Walker*, about American imperialism and the Monroe Doctrine, sending helicopter gunships back to nineteenth century Nicaragua, just in case you didn't catch the subtleties of his message.

Even the later Mark Cousins seasons had some interesting stuff - *Spanking The Monkey*, *White Of The Eye*, *The Killers*, *Trespass*, *Clubbed To Death*, *Demon Seed*...

So I'd strongly recommend looking through the guides (which cover the 1988-1993 years), and through the chronology (1988-2000, with IMDb links), because I'd sure there's plenty there to interest anybody wanting to try out a flick or two they've not yet seen.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm sorting through my DVDs so a few more films have come to mind:


_Code 46_ - Michael Winterbottom/Frank Cottrell Boyce film, near future dystopia/utopia deal, focusing on genetic control, love, that sort of thing. Imaginatively realised, Samantha Morton is impressive, Tim Robbins not so annoying.
_Scarecrows_ - Low budget heist/horror movie. Full of brio and/or vim.
_Night Of The Comet_ - Unpretentious end-of-the-world SF thriller, with comic touches, and Catherine Mary Stewart and Kelli Maroney as likeable Valley Girl survivors dodging zombies.
_A Canterbury Tale_ - A classic Home Front-set wartime morale booster from Powell & Pressburger, centred around a British soldier, an American GI and a Land Girl. There's not much in terms of big plot moments, but it is a very enjoyable two hours of interesting characters and memorable lines.
_The Ninth Configuration_ - William Peter Blatty (_The Exorcist_) writes and directs this oddity about a castle full of psychologically damaged US war veterans. Stacy Keach is the military shrink posted there. 
_Le Professionnel_ - Jean-Paul Belmondo as an ageing French spook who comes back from a far-off prison to wreak revenge on his former political masters who abandoned him. Funny, with good action sequences, and J-PB playing himself up.
_Suburbia_ - Punk kids create their own family in squatted tract homes in suburban California; it can't (and doesn't) last.
_The Doom Generation_ - Sexy, transgressive, fun killers-on-the-road movie by Gregg Araki. 
_Taps_ - Military cadets take over their academy when it's threatened with closure; sort of a sons-versus-their-fathers Oedipal struggle meets middle class _Red Dawn_, very Reagen era, but with good performances from, Timothy Hutton, Sean Penn, Tom Cruise, George C Scott etc.
_Three Days Of The Condor_ - Sydney Pollack directed, Lorenzo Semple Jr (_The Parallax View_) scripted - by no means the best of the 70s paranoia/conspiracy thrillers, but still a good film well realised. Robert Redford is a CIA technician who is forced to turn into a self-made field agent when his office is attacked.
_The Bridge_ - Powerful documentary about suicides on the Golden Gate Bridge in San Francisco. Footage from the bridge is intermixed with interviews with the friends and family members of people who have taken their own life there.
_Swimming To Cambodia_ - Jonathan Demme's rather creative filming of Spalding Gray's one man show about the filming of _The Killing Fields_, in which he had a small part. Basically one long monologue, with a handful of props and lots of anecdotes.
_The Beast Must Die_ - Cheap and cheerful British horror, with a gimmick - a group of people have been lured to rich big game hunter Calvin Lockhart's mansion, so he may discern which of them is a werewolf - the audience gets the chance to figure out which of them it is in a special 'werewolf break' towards the end of the movie.
_Kanał_ - Andrzej Wajda's grimy, grim film about the aftermath of the Warsaw Uprising, set in the sewers beneath the city as the Nazis close in on those who resisted them. Unsettling, sad, inspiring.


----------



## belboid (Jan 20, 2009)

DaveCinzano said:


> [*]_A Canterbury Tale_ - A classic Home Front-set wartime morale booster from Powell & Pressburger, centred around a British soldier, an American GI and a Land Girl. There's not much in terms of big plot moments, but it is a very enjoyable two hours of interesting characters and memorable lines.


the first Bukkake movie, and another of my faves

I think I'll just mention the marvellous The Seventh Victim] - a film noir about lesbianism and satanism, who could ask for more?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 20, 2009)

belboid said:


> the first Bukkake movie


----------



## belboid (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm seriously trying to make that my great contribution to Powell & Pressburger scholarship.  Not that much success so far.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 20, 2009)

Ooh I've just thought of one

The Killer, from Kazakhstan

Almost Kitano-esque at times.  Fucking great film.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 20, 2009)

And in terms of Hollywood films which are nowhere near as widely regarded as they ought to be, Fallen is pretty cracking.


----------



## Sabu (Jan 20, 2009)

DaveCinzano said:


> _Utu_ - Bloody revisionist Western, only with a vengeance-seeking Māori in Aotearoa/NZ, with a powerful central performance from Anzac Wallace.



That sounds class.  Gonna seek that out now.

My pick is going to be Day of the Beast.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 20, 2009)

Not enough people have seen training day. Or at least not enough peop[le relaise i'm paraphrasing satuff from there.

Which is handy.

dave


----------



## belboid (Jan 20, 2009)

Sabu said:


> That sounds class.  Gonna seek that out now.



me too, I'm downloading it from karagarga now.  I see the same bloke made the excellent The Quiet Earth] too, tho we'll have to overlook the fact he then did Freejack.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 20, 2009)

That's reminded me, has anyone seen the korean one from last summer which is a good the bad and the ugly remake?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 20, 2009)

The Good, The Bad & The Weird? Nope.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 20, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> The Good, The Bad & The Weird? Nope.



That's the one!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 20, 2009)

I also remember my Korean student when I was in China saying that this was going to be really good :http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1190539/


----------



## Sabu (Jan 20, 2009)

belboid said:


> me too, I'm downloading it from karagarga now.  I see the same bloke made the excellent The Quiet Earth] too, tho we'll have to overlook the fact he then did Freejack.



Never seen Quiet Earth either.  I want to see The Good, the Bad, and the Weird as well.  The trailer for that looked ace.

Is karagarga invite only?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 20, 2009)

Reading the Shadowplay blog this morning has made me want to watch Polish SF film _Na Srebrnym Globie/On The Silver Globe_.









Spoiler: Plot



A group of space researchers leaves earth to find freedom. Their spaceship crashes on the dark side of the moon. Shortly afterwards, all are dead save for the children and one adult. They create their own society, characterized by shamanism and the worship of fire. The last adult survivor is called the Old Man, who is both worshipped and loathed. The Old Man leaves the group of children for the mountains and sends his video diary in a rocket back to Earth. A space researcher named Marek (Andrzej Seweryn) receives the video diary and travels to the moon. When he arrives he is welcomed by the group of children as the messiah, seeing him as the reincarnation of the Old Man.


----------



## stereotypical (Jan 20, 2009)

Two Lane Blacktop


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 20, 2009)

stereotypical said:


> Two Lane Blacktop



As featured in...



DaveCinzano said:


> the BBC Moviedrome strand



...and written by the same chap who scripted...



DaveCinzano said:


> *Walker*, about American imperialism and the Monroe Doctrine, sending helicopter gunships back to nineteenth century Nicaragua, just in case you didn't catch the subtleties of his message.


----------



## purplex (Jan 20, 2009)

Ive never seen 
Its a wonderful life
Which is supposed to be a superb film


----------



## rollinder (Jan 21, 2009)

Until the end of the world


----------



## albionism (Jan 21, 2009)

Julian Donkey Boy....I found it mesmerising. And Ewen Bremner is outstanding.


----------



## Julie (Jan 21, 2009)

Citizen Kane
Guess Who's Coming To Dinner
Casablanca
To Kill a Mockingbird
The Grapes of Wrath


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 22, 2009)

The Shout is worth a look.


----------



## dooley (Jan 22, 2009)

nobody's fool


----------



## water lily (Jan 22, 2009)

Pigalle - brilliant


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 22, 2009)

A few more films suggested themselves as I was cataloguing my DVDs (plot summaries from Wikipedia):

_Kagemusha / Shadow Warrior_


> Kagemusha is a 1980 film by Akira Kurosawa. The title (which literally translates to "Shadow Warrior" in Japanese) is a term used for an impersonator. It is set in the Warring States era of Japanese history and tells the story of a lower-class criminal who is taught to impersonate a dying warlord in order to dissuade opposing lords from attacking the newly vulnerable clan. The warlord whom the kagemusha impersonates is based on daimyo Takeda Shingen and the climactic 1575 Battle of Nagashino.



_The Music Of Chance_


> The Music of Chance (1990) is an absurdist novel by Paul Auster about the meaninglessness of the universe. In 1993, it was made into a film; Mandy Patinkin played Nashe and James Spader played Pozzi.
> 
> Jim Nashe is a fireman with a two-year-old daughter and a wife who has just walked out on him. Knowing he cannot work and raise a kid at the same time, he sends his little girl, Juliette, off to his sister's. Six months of sporadic visits pass and Nashe realizes that his daughter has begun to forget him. Suddenly, the father that abandoned Nashe as a child dies, leaving his son and daughter a large amount of money. Nashe, knowing that his daughter will be happier with her aunt, pays off all of his debts, buys a red Saab and spends a solid year doing nothing but driving back and forth across the country.
> 
> His fortune now squandered, Nashe picks up a hot-headed young gambler named Jack Pozzi, also known as Jackpot. The two hatch a plan to fleece a couple of ridiculously wealthy bachelors in a poker game. Of course, the two marks, Flower and Stone, gained their fortune by gambling...in this case, by winning the lottery. In addition to purchasing a mansion, the two eccentrics have also bought ten thousand stones, each weighing more than sixty pounds. The stones were from the ruins of a fifteenth-century Irish castle destroyed by Oliver Cromwell; Flower and Stone intend to use them to build a wall in the meadow behind their mansion.



_49th Parallel
_


> Early in the Second World War, Nazi survivors of a German U-boat sunk in Hudson Bay attempt to evade capture by travelling across Canada to the still-neutral United States — the title comes from the 49th parallel north which marks part of the border between the two countries. Led by Lieutenants Hirth (Eric Portman) and Kuhnecke (Raymond Lovell), the small band of sailors encounter a wide range of people, including a French-Canadian trapper (Laurence Olivier), pacifistic German Hutterite farmers (led by Anton Walbrook) and an eccentric English academic (Leslie Howard) — who despite being wounded helps capture a Nazi.



_One Of Our Aircraft Is Missing
_


> One of Our Aircraft is Missing (1942) is a British war film, the fourth collaboration between the British writer-director-producer team of Michael Powell and Emeric Pressburger and the first film they made under the banner of The Archers...One of Our Aircraft Is Missing begins dramatically with the crash of "B for Bertie", an unmanned RAF Vickers Wellington bomber. Its crew was forced to bail out over the Netherlands near the Zuider Zee. The film tells the story of how the Dutch help the crew despite the dangers. A reversal of the plot in the previous film by Powell and Pressburger, 49th Parallel (1941), in this film it is the British trying to escape with the help of various local people.



_The Cockleshell Heroes
_


> The Cockleshell Heroes is a 1955 Second World War film with Trevor Howard, Anthony Newley, David Lodge and José Ferrer, who also directed. It is a fictionalised version of Operation Frankton, the true story of a commando raid on shipping in Bordeaux harbour.



_Slaughterhouse-Five
_


> The film follows the novel in presenting a first-person narrative from the point of view of Billy Pilgrim, who becomes "unstuck in time" and experiences the events of his life in a seemingly random order, including a period spent on the alien planet of Tralfamadore. Particular emphasis is placed on his experiences during World War II, including the bombing of Dresden in World War II, as well as time spent with fellow prisoners of war Edgar Derby (played by Roche) and the psychopathic Paul Lazzaro (played by Leibman). His life as a husband to Valencia (played by Gans), and father to Barbara and Robert (played by Near and King respectively) are also depicted, as they live and sometimes even enjoy their life of affluence in Ilium, New York. A "sink-or-swim" scene with Pilgrim's father is also featured. The scenes of extraterrestrial life on Trafalmadore feature Hollywood starlet and fellow abductee Montana Wildhack (played by Perrine).



_Southern Comfort
_


> The film, set in 1973, features a Louisiana National Guard squad of nine on weekend maneuvers in rural bayou country as they come under threat from local Cajun settlers.



_The Asphalt Jungle
_


> The Asphalt Jungle (1950) is a film noir directed by John Huston. The caper film, is based on the novel of the same name by W.R. Burnett and stars an ensemble cast including Sterling Hayden, Jean Hagen, Sam Jaffe, Louis Calhern, James Whitmore, and Marilyn Monroe.
> 
> It tells the story of a group of men planning and executing a jewel robbery. It was nominated for four Academy Awards.



_Breakheart Pass
_


> In the 1870s, the garrison at the Fort Humboldt Army outpost are supposedly suffering from a cholera epidemic. A train is heading towards the fort filled with reinforcements and medical supplies. There are also civilian passengers on the train -- Nevada governor Fairchild and his mistress Marica (Jill Ireland) among others.



_Telefon
_


> Telefon is a 1977 spy film, starring Charles Bronson, Donald Pleasence and Lee Remick, and was directed by noted action-film director Don Siegel. The film is based on a 1975 novel about mind control by Walter Wager.
> 
> During the Cold War of the 1950s, the Soviet Union planted a number of long-term, deep-cover sleeper agents all over the United States, spies so thoroughly brainwashed that even they didn't know they were agents; they could only be activated by a special code phrase (a line from Robert Frost's poem "Stopping by Woods on a Snowy Evening" followed by their real given names). Their mission was to sabotage crucial parts of the civil and military infrastructure in the event of nuclear war.



_Death Hunt
_


> Death Hunt is a 1981 film starring Charles Bronson, Lee Marvin, Tantoo Cardinal, Angie Dickinson, Carl Weathers, Maury Chaykin, Ed Lauter and Andrew Stevens. The film was directed by Peter Hunt, and was a fictionalized account of the Royal Canadian Mounted Police pursuit of a man named Albert Johnson.



_Funny Games
_


> Funny Games is an experimental 1997 Austrian horror film directed by Michael Haneke. The plot of the film involves two teenagers who hold a family hostage and torture them with sadistic games.


----------



## badlands (Jan 22, 2009)

Sans Soleil
Spring in a Small Town
Ugetsu Monogatari
The Mirror
Andre Rublev


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 22, 2009)

I'd imagine that most people haven't seen these - apols if any repeats

lilya4ever -Most upsetting film I've ever seen.

Hostile Hostages - overlooked Dennis Leary comedy with Kevin Spacey

Most John Sayles - esp Matewan and City of Hope


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2009)

Johnny Get His Gun


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 22, 2009)

DaveCinzano said:


> _Kagemusha / Shadow Warrior_
> 
> Seen
> 
> ...



I thought this thread was "Films Most People Have Never Seen?"


----------



## starfish (Jan 22, 2009)

Dont think too many people will have seen Derzu Uzala by Kurosawa.
If you havent, you should.


----------



## belboid (Jan 22, 2009)

DaveCinzano said:


> _49th Parallel
> _
> 
> _One Of Our Aircraft Is Missing_


_
Not enough Michael Powell young man. Their best war movies were Contraband, Spy In Black & Life & Death of Colonel Blimp.

Any P&P could be included in here, other than those mentioned, and the obvious ones, Tales of Hoffmann & the very rarely seen Bluebeard's Castle are magnificent versions of operas (!), and Small Back Room (starring the late great Kathleen Byron) is grossly under-rated._


----------



## belboid (Jan 22, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I thought this thread was "Films Most People Have Never Seen?"



just cos you've seen them!  

And I bet most people haven't seen them, indeed I doubt there are many movies, if any that _most_ people have actually seen.

I'm shocked - shocked I tell ya - at how many people still have never seen Casablanca.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 23, 2009)

I've still not seen Casablanca or Citizen Kane.

Belboid have you seen the Kazakh film I mentioned above...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 23, 2009)

belboid said:


> just cos you've seen them!
> 
> And I bet most people haven't seen them, indeed I doubt there are many movies, if any that _most_ people have actually seen.




Do a poll then and we'll find out


----------



## belboid (Jan 23, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Belboid have you seen the Kazakh film I mentioned above...



nope, never heard of it till you mentioned it.  does sound interesting, but can't see it on any torrent sites, unsurprisingly



Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Do a poll then and we'll find out



hmm, anonymous or not...probly should be anonymous or people might be embarrassed to admit it


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah just looked and it's not even on Karagarga.

Actually hmm, there could be scope for doing and upload to boost my ratio  :Cool:


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 23, 2009)

Mr Moose said:


> lilya4ever -Most upsetting film I've ever seen.



Sounds interesting (and bleak).


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 23, 2009)

belboid said:


> Small Back Room (starring the late great Kathleen Byron) is grossly under-rated.



I think I might rather like that one.



RenegadeDog said:


> The Killer, from Kazakhstan
> 
> Almost Kitano-esque at times.  Fucking great film.



That definitely sounds interesting!



RenegadeDog said:


> I also remember my Korean student when I was in China saying that this was going to be really good :http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1190539/



Makes a change from _Brotherhood_ and _Sassy Girl_!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 23, 2009)

badlands said:


> Andre Rublev



Looks awesome!



dooley said:


> nobody's fool



1986 Rosanna Arquette & Eric Roberts comedy, or 1994 Paul Newman & Jessica Tandy comedy-drama?


----------



## jodal (Jan 23, 2009)

DaveCinzano said:


> _Suburbia_ - Punk kids create their own family in squatted tract homes in suburban California; it can't (and doesn't) last.



Good call. It's dated a bit but still good.

My list would be:

Brothers imdb
Fucking Amal imdb
Nana imdb
Bænken imdb


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 23, 2009)

*The Battle of Algiers.* 

The French Army v the Algerian Uprising as it tries to maintain its empire.  

Made in 1962 and feels like it was made in Gaza or Baghdad yesterday.

Brilliant, utterly uncompromising, unsentimemtal, gripping and disturbingly clear sighted account of an armed uprising and its brutal (but ultimately futile) supression.

No easy moral choices or Hollywood emotional manipulaiton here,  your confronted with the brutal reality of an anti-imperalist struggle and left to draw your own uncomfortable conclusions.

Anyone with the slightest interest in interantional politics, national liberation struggles and/or the politics of the arab world should watch it.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 23, 2009)

Julie said:


> Citizen Kane
> Guess Who's Coming To Dinner
> Casablanca
> To Kill a Mockingbird
> The Grapes of Wrath




Er... films that most people haven't seen?

Bar The Grapes of Wrath these are all pretty regularly on TV.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 23, 2009)

belboid said:


> hmm, anonymous or not...probly should be anonymous or people might be embarrassed to admit it




Not really, some people are younger so haven't had time to watch them - yet


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 23, 2009)

_White Of The Eye_ - Creepy film about a serial killer by Donald Cammell. I always confuse David Keith and Keith David in my head. Be sure that this one has David Keith.

There's another film that's long stuck in my mind, but I can't remember what it was called. It was black and white, but not from the B&W era. It begins with a man in a hospital, swathed in bandages. He is black, but he doesn't seem to know this. That's pretty much all I can recall, so any identification help would be appreciated.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 23, 2009)

_Homicide_ - An effective early David Mamet effort, about a New York homicide cop, Joe Mantegna, whose latest murder investigation forces him to reappraise his jewishness. Tense, but not in the standard police procedural way.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 23, 2009)

_Switchback_ is an enjoyable, above-average Fed-tracks-killer yarn, with Danny Glover, Jared Leto and Dennis Quaid, as well as fine use of Colorado locations.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 23, 2009)

One last serial killer suggestion: _American Perfekt_, which is a nice road movie variant, with Robert Forster, Fairuza Balk, Amanda Plummer and David Thewlis.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 23, 2009)

_Marnie_ is a much overlooked film by the younger generation 

_Friday Night Lights_ is an overlooked and weird film.  Has very, and perhaps unintended, homosexual overtones


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 23, 2009)

A few more coming to mind:

_White Heat_ - Jimmy Cagney as an Oedipal Roaring Thirties gangsters
_Bad Day At Black Rock_ - Spencer Tracy as a one-armed WW2 vet rocking up at a one-horse western town at the end of the war, and finding the locals distinctly unfriendly.
_The Blue Dahlia_ - Demobbed soldier Alan Ladd teams up with Veronica Lake when his wife is murdered shortly after his return home.
_Rolling Thunder_ - Vietnam vet (and ex-POW) William Devane does not enjoy a happy homecoming. Depressing stuff, a kind of companion piece to _First Blood_, by way of _Point Blank_.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 23, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> _Marnie_ is a much overlooked film by the younger generation



Such films might make one think that Hitch didn't greatly like women


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 23, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> _Marnie_ is a much overlooked film by the younger generation


 

Marnie's been on hundreds of times, but yeah, I would agree.

I think there's probably a bit difference between people who grew up with just 1 or 2 television channels and people now who have dozens of channels to watch.

Saturday and Sunday afternoons were nearly always old B&W films (I know Marnie's not but ignore that for now), now it's a rarity to see them 

Speaking of Marnie, I'm always struck by how Melanie Griffith looks so much like her mother.  Can't stand Melanie Griffith though


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 23, 2009)

No I can't stand Melanie Griffith either.  She is vile   I used to try and find some redeeming features for her and there are none.


----------



## povmcdov (Jan 24, 2009)

Well this thread finally spurred me into buying "come and see/Idi i smotri". From the reviews i have read I wont be disappointed.

I asked a collegue of mine who is from belorussia about it today and she said she was totally unable to watch it, but was very suprised western audiences had heard of it. I didnt really want to ask her more, because the odds of her not losing relatives in  the great patriotic war are astronomical, and if her family had a relatively good time of it I really dont want to know for obvious reasons.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 24, 2009)

It's quite an ordeal, but you'll be glad you've seen it


----------



## pboi (Jan 24, 2009)

Let the Right One In.

Shitting all over hollywood without even trying. GO SWEDEN!


----------



## Gmart (Jan 24, 2009)

No Escape, a Ray Liotta action film which is great fun - the baddie character is superbly played with many of the best lines


----------



## Gmart (Jan 24, 2009)

Battle Royale is also gory greatness. Set in the future the Japanese government captures a class of ninth-grade students and forces them to kill each other under the revolutionary "Battle Royale" act. Available on Tv-links last I looked


----------



## extra dry (Jan 24, 2009)

goodfellas...as far back as I can remember I always wanted to be a gangster..


----------



## pboi (Jan 24, 2009)

most people have never seen goodfellas?


maybe you meant the untouchables?  or the bronx with de niro


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 24, 2009)

The Conformist.

Bertolucci, set in 1930s Italy and France.

Jean-Louis Trintignant, after a bad childhood experience, feels  a strong urge to conform.

He does this by joining the Fascist secret service, who send him to assasinate his old teacher, who is running an anti-fascist network from Paris. 

Cinematography by Vittorio Storaro, who went on to do Apocalypse Now.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 24, 2009)

Gmarthews said:


> No Escape, a Ray Liotta action film which is great fun - the baddie character is superbly played with many of the best lines



Always enjoy that when it's on


----------



## Flashman (Jan 24, 2009)

extra dry said:


> goodfellas...as far back as I can remember I always wanted to be a gangster..



Lol.


----------



## extra dry (Jan 24, 2009)

oops....I misread the thread title (been awake for 36 hours stomach flu)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 24, 2009)

Gmarthews said:


> Battle Royale is also gory greatness. Set in the future the Japanese government captures a class of ninth-grade students and forces them to kill each other under the revolutionary "Battle Royale" act. Available on Tv-links last I looked




http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=246428&highlight=battle+royale

Do a search for Battle Royale on these forums.  I think you'll find it's not a film most people have not seen


----------



## Riklet (Jan 27, 2009)

Hard Boiled.

Best.... action... movie.... evarrrrr.

Delicatessen, Amores Perros and True Romance are all wicked n kinda underrated, imo.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 27, 2009)

Gmarthews said:


> Battle Royale is also gory greatness. Set in the future the Japanese government captures a class of ninth-grade students and forces them to kill each other under the revolutionary "Battle Royale" act. Available on Tv-links last I looked



I watched that yesterday for the first time, and whilst I thought it was well made and interesting, it felt like something was lacking in terms of context, pace and suspense. It made me want to revisit _Series 7: The Contenders_, which I  remember enjoying more than I thought it would, and which covers similar ground, though.


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 27, 2009)

DaveCinzano said:


> There's another film that's long stuck in my mind, but I can't remember what it was called. It was black and white, but not from the B&W era. It begins with a man in a hospital, swathed in bandages. He is black, but he doesn't seem to know this. That's pretty much all I can recall, so any identification help would be appreciated.



_Suture_


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 27, 2009)

Sunspots said:


> _Suture_



Aha! Excellent, many thanks 

I see President Palmer is in it!


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 27, 2009)

And speaking of obscure films involving face-bandaged men... (!)... 

I remember seeing a Belgian film called _Crazy Love_ at the cinema in the late eighties.  In three parts, set on three different nights, at various points in a man's life, and (partly) based on stories by Bukowski.   

I've never seen it again, nor do I seem to have ever met anyone else who saw it!...


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jan 27, 2009)

Romeo is Bleeding - that last scene, think it captures the notion of loss perfectly.

Gridlock'd / Drugstore Cowboy.

The Fountain - because I'm a romantic who grew up on comics.

The Wrestler.

Mishima - Life in 4 Chapters.

Mysterious Skin.

Bladerunner.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 27, 2009)

Sounds interesting sunspots. Downloading now.


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 27, 2009)

DaveCinzano said:


> I see President Palmer is in it!



I don't watch the programme, but I've just googled ^that^, and yeah, indeed it is him!


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 27, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Sounds interesting sunspots. Downloading now.



You were actually the first person that came to mind when I wondered who else on here might also have seen it. 

Skim-reading a few reviews, it seems to have been considered a bit offensive when it was released.  Other than it being typically-Bukowskian in its misanthropy and absurdity, I honestly can't remember much about it, sorry.   In my defence, and in keeping with the spirit of the film, I was probably rather pissed when I saw it though...


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 27, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> not ENOUGH people have seen The Thin Red Line.


God I hated The Thin Red Line.

Mind you, I did see it with a massive hangover in the front row, and the fast panning camera shots made me want to throw up, so perhaps I didn't give it my full consideration.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 27, 2009)

Riklet said:


> Hard Boiled.


 
Well known and most excellent film



100% masahiko said:


> Bladerunner.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 27, 2009)

_Set It Off_ always hypes me up and gets me shakin my booty.  Sadly I often shake it alone as so few have seen this hood masterpiece.


----------



## mrsfran (Jan 27, 2009)

Breakfast on Pluto - a low-budget Irish film starring Cillian Murphy. I really liked it.


----------



## baldrick (Jan 27, 2009)

Riklet said:


> Hard Boiled.
> 
> Best.... action... movie.... evarrrrr.


god yeah, i love that film


----------



## baldrick (Jan 27, 2009)

DaveCinzano said:


> _Face_
> Bobby Carlyle as a jaded leftie-turned-blagger in a whodunnit set amongst a gang of thieves.


love that one too.... robert carlyle   plus the raid of the police station is one of the best scenes of any film ever made ever.  Antonia Bird ftw 

my votes go to 'the lives of others' and 'ong bak'. also 'the piano teacher'.... michael haneke makes some very unsettling films  and i am a massive, massive fan of isabelle huppert.


----------



## Yetman (Jan 27, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> Romeo is Bleeding - that last scene, think it captures the notion of loss perfectly.
> 
> Gridlock'd / Drugstore Cowboy.
> 
> ...



Drugstore cowboy is good, The Fountain was alrightish - not really great, The Wrestler is too new to go in this list, Mysterious Skin I thought was wrong as fuck but has a fairly good story I suppose.

I watched Brazil last night. Thats my contriubution to this thread


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 27, 2009)

I thought everyone had seen _Drugstore Cowboy_.  It's on Virgin's Movies on Demand ffs


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Jan 27, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> yes around that period. I fucking loved strange days too. That film must have influenced Richard Morgans writing imo



Not seeing much link tween Strange Days and the aceness that is Takeshi Kovacs?

But Dark City is a great film, either way.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 27, 2009)

missfran said:


> Breakfast on Pluto - a low-budget Irish film starring Cillian Murphy. I really liked it.


Not a bad filum,Cillian Murphy looked amazing in it.Another good un is Come and See one of the best WW2 films Ive ever seen,scenes in it will stay with you for a long time
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091251/


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 29, 2009)

I watched William Friedkin's _Sorcerer_ yesterday. Previously I'd only read about it, in Peter Biskind's 'Easy Riders, Raging Bulls'.

It's about four foreigners stranded in a hellhole of a Latin American town, escaping from their pasts. A fire at the oil well which provides the only employment in the region sends them off on what is essentially a suicide mission - driving trucks laden with unstable dynamite 200 miles through the jungle to the well in order to cap it with explosives. It is based on the book 'Le Salaire de la Peur', which also inspired a 1953 French film of the same name, also known as _Wages Of Fear_.

A very tense and gripping film. The prologue sequence, establishing the characters and explaining why and from what they are running away, works very well. These are not necessarily nice people, but we still feel connected to them and their plight.


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 29, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Another good un is Come and See one of the best WW2 films Ive ever seen,scenes in it will stay with you for a long time
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091251/



Yes, harrowing imagery.  Vivid, hallucinatory stuff though.

I've read that the director had the young lead actor hypnotized for some of the scenes. (?)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 29, 2009)

baldrick said:


> my votes go to 'the lives of others' and 'ong bak'. also 'the piano teacher'.... michael haneke makes some very unsettling films  and i am a massive, massive fan of isabelle huppert.




I have Ong Bak on DVD, can't say I was in a rush to watch it again.  Will do one day, but no rush


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 29, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I have Ong Bak on DVD, can't say I was in a rush to watch it again.  Will do one day, but no rush



Did you ever watch Nang Nak?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 29, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Did you ever watch Nang Nak?




Nope, been in my Amazon basket for ages


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 29, 2009)

Sunspots said:


> And speaking of obscure films involving face-bandaged men... (!)...
> 
> I remember seeing a Belgian film called _Crazy Love_ at the cinema in the late eighties.  In three parts, set on three different nights, at various points in a man's life, and (partly) based on stories by Bukowski.
> 
> I've never seen it again, nor do I seem to have ever met anyone else who saw it!...



I've seen it - best Bukowski movie out there.


----------



## Sabu (Jan 29, 2009)

baldrick said:


> love that one too.... robert carlyle   plus the raid of the police station is one of the best scenes of any film ever made ever.  Antonia Bird ftw



That films sounds a bit like a 60s Italian crime flick starring Gian Maria Volonte called Bandits in Milan.  Again an ex leftist starts robbing banks, on a couple of occasions two or three in a day.  Based on a true story apparently.  Kind of ahead of it's time as well really in that it's told in a standard narrative as well as faux documentary style.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0062707/


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 29, 2009)

Sabu said:


> That films sounds a bit like a 60s Italian crime flick starring Gian Maria Volonte called Bandits in Milan.  Again an ex leftist starts robbing banks, *on a couple of occasions two or three in a day...*



That in turn reminds me of..


DaveCinzano said:


> Stander



...in which a policeman in Apartheid-era South Africa snaps, and starts robbing banks in his lunch breaks; again, based on a true story.


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 29, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I've seen it - best Bukowski movie out there.



Maybe... I reckon I'd need to see it again to decide.  _(-It's been twenty years!...)_

I've never seen Ben Gazzara's portrayal in _Tales Of Ordinary Madness_.  _(-Any good, anyone?)_

I thought _Factotum_ was pretty good.  _(-Have you seen it?)_  I thought Matt Dillon really captured Bukowski's physical swagger.  And the alcoholic complexion.


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 29, 2009)

DaveCinzano said:


> That in turn reminds me of _Stander_, in which a policeman in Apartheid-era South Africa snaps, and starts robbing banks in his lunch breaks; again, based on a true story.



I didn't think it was brilliant or anything, but I was pleasantly surprised at just how much I enjoyed that film.  (-Low expectations, probably... For ages, I always used to look right past it as I scanned the shelves of the hire shop.  I don't know whether it's intentional, but the sleeve design convinced me it was some straight-to-video eighties fare.  -My mistake!).  Anyway, the film itself managed to successfully juggle action, drama, and politics, plus some comedy moments too.  

Good cast as well.  I'd never seen Thomas Jane in a lead role before (-although I later found out I'd previously seen him in a supporting role in _Boogie Nights_).  It also took me a while to realise that his partner in crime in _Stander_ was played by Dexter Fletcher.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 30, 2009)

I caught it late one night on ITV4; I'd never previously heard of it. For such a little known film, it struck me as very well made - that swooping opening shot over South Africa, the Soweto riot sequence, the recreation of the era. And the performances were very enjoyable. I think Dexter Fletcher is a secret pleasure for me, I even enjoyed _The Rachel Papers_. The heist scenes are exhilarating. David O' Hara is excellent as the third member of the Stander gang. And I really like the soundtrack - the iZulu Li Ya Duma song got me to buy the Temple of Sound album.


----------



## Sabu (Jan 30, 2009)

Yeah I was impressed with Stander.  Hadn't heard a thing about it until a mate forced me to watch it.


----------



## tbaldwin (Jan 30, 2009)

Matewan


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 13, 2009)

I watched _Harsh Times_ the other day; it was a lot better than I anticipated. It is written and directed by David Ayer, the _Training Day_ screenwriter, and is based on his life in South Central Los Angeles. 

It features Christian Bale (awkward accent, but what can you do?) as an army veteran, and Freddy Rodriguez as his best friend. They are out of work and looking for jobs, to differing extents. Bale keeps having nasty combat flashbacks, and just wants to get high and drunk and fool around, and maybe settle down with his Mexican girlfriend. Rodriguez feels guilty that his higher-flying lawyer wife (Eve Langoria) is supporting him, but is easily swayed by the borderline sociopath Bale. They get into scrapes. 

It is very well photographed, and quite imaginatively realised, for what is essentially a very stagey film. I had never heard of it until I was seeing what Bale had been up to recently, and I was pleasantly surprised. Worth watching.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 13, 2009)

Sabu said:


> That films sounds a bit like a 60s Italian crime flick starring Gian Maria Volonte called Bandits in Milan.  Again an ex leftist starts robbing banks, on a couple of occasions two or three in a day.  Based on a true story apparently.  Kind of ahead of it's time as well really in that it's told in a standard narrative as well as faux documentary style.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0062707/



I watched that this week, it turned out to be bizzarely crap and the first Gina Maria Volonte film i didn't like. The style i think was copied with much better results by Fukasaku for this early 70s Jap gangster series'.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 13, 2009)

Vampires Kiss - Like a better more mental american psycho
The Station Agent - I love it but it seems to have vanished off the radar
The i Inside - Not amazing but better than a lot of stuff like it.
Dead End - Good for one watch, ruined if you know what it is about.
The Hard Word - Nice Australian caper with (Mike from neighbors) that is better than it's hollywood equals
Cypher - I think more people have seen this now that it has been on C4 but I think it's underrated.
Death to Smoochy - Not amazing but not shit, and surprising that nobody has seen it considering it stars Robin Williams (doing one of his best evil turns) and Ed Norton. 
Sayonara - My favorite Brando movie (probably quite provocative at the time) but nobody seems to have heard of it.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 13, 2009)

Vampires kiss, the last good film Nick Cage made. What a way to go out.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 13, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The Hard Word - Nice Australian caper with (Mike from neighbors) that is better than it's hollywood equals



Brings me to mind of _Frauds_, an Australian film with crooked insurance investigator Phil Collins (yes, that Phil Collins) dogging basically honest couple Hugo Weaving and Josephine Byrnes. A most odd sequence in his lair. Very watchable.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Feb 13, 2009)

Creation Of The Humanoids (1962)


> "Creation of the Humanoids" is unique among the low-budget science fiction cinema of the early 60s. Its shoddily made with equally wooden direction and performances. Ed Wood is a more aesthetically pleasing director than Wesley Barry. The acting is similar to the performances in Wood's work (and thats at its finer moments). There's little action to be seen and most of the film is compromised of talk.
> 
> You'd think I'd hate this film judging so far. However, while the films mostly dialog, its fascinating dialog, crammed pack with ideas and social commentary. Its full of blows against militarism and racism, and questions identity and what it actually means to be human (is it flesh and blood or just a state of mind?). Its constantly engrossing and always thought-provoking. Screenwriter Jay Simms managed to include more attacks on social mores than just about any mainstream film of the period.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 13, 2009)

Code 46 - Sci Fi with Samantha morton and Tim Robins.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 13, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Vampires kiss, the last good film Nick Cage made. What a way to go out.



I somehow always excuse Cage, but when I put my mind to it I can only think of two films he is in that I like.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 13, 2009)

tbaldwin said:


> Matewan



Agreed - I said the very same a few pages back. A tense and really interesting film.

John Sayles has made a hatful of classics.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 13, 2009)

Always makes good thoughtful films. A proper independent.


----------



## N_igma (Feb 13, 2009)

Harlan County, USA is also a great film in a similar sort of vein.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 13, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Code 46 - Sci Fi with Samantha morton and Tim Robins.



Ahem.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 13, 2009)

www.oeff.jp/article64.html


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 14, 2009)

Alert - Turtles Can Fly, which I've regularly tried plugging on this and the 'what's the bleakest film you've ever seen?' thread, is on bbc2 tonight (saturday) at 2.25am ... it's got rubbish write-ups in most of the press, ignore them completely and PLEASE watch/record/dl this film. I honestly think it is a true masterpiece - not nearly as depressing as it might sound and seriously one of the Best Films Millions More People SHOULD Have Seen. 

My curiosity about Stander has been reignited by this thread - I'll go and find it. Personally I thought Harsh Times was wallowing miserabilist fake-hard-man-testosteroine-poisoned bunk though.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 14, 2009)

trabuquera said:


> Personally I thought Harsh Times was wallowing miserabilist fake-hard-man-testosteroine-poisoned bunk though.



I can see what you're saying, but it was very pretty, it's an interesting companion piece to _Training Day_, and I would say that along with _The Machinist_ it returns Bale to the giddy heights of _Metroland_.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 14, 2009)

trabuquera said:


> Alert - Turtles Can Fly, which I've regularly tried plugging on this and the 'what's the bleakest film you've ever seen?' thread, is on bbc2 tonight (saturday) at 2.25am ... it's got rubbish write-ups in most of the press, ignore them completely and PLEASE watch/record/dl this film. I honestly think it is a true masterpiece - not nearly as depressing as it might sound and seriously one of the Best Films Millions More People SHOULD Have Seen.
> 
> My curiosity about Stander has been reignited by this thread - I'll go and find it. Personally I thought Harsh Times was wallowing miserabilist fake-hard-man-testosteroine-poisoned bunk though.


Made by the same bloke who did A Time for Drunken Horses which is an exceptional film.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 14, 2009)

trabuquera said:


> Alert - Turtles Can Fly, which I've regularly tried plugging on this and the 'what's the bleakest film you've ever seen?' thread, is on bbc2 tonight (saturday) at 2.25am ... it's got rubbish write-ups in most of the press, ignore them completely and PLEASE watch/record/dl this film. I honestly think it is a true masterpiece - not nearly as depressing as it might sound and seriously one of the Best Films Millions More People SHOULD Have Seen.



Ooo, I remember this. I thought it was very good, certainly very moving. Why the bad write ups?


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 14, 2009)

They're not 'bad' as in slating the film, they just make it sound totally bleak and unappetising - if I hadn't seen the film I'd probably never even give it a go based on these previews- whereas in fact, what makes it bearable to watch (and a masterpiece, sorry for repeating myself) is the extraordinary look of it, and the overwhelming, sly, sometimes pitch-black humour and energy of the characters. Watch it watch it watch it!


----------



## Sabu (Feb 14, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> I watched that this week, it turned out to be bizzarely crap and the first Gina Maria Volonte film i didn't like. The style i think was copied with much better results by Fukasaku for this early 70s Jap gangster series'.





Fair enough.  I did watch this when I had a hard on for Italian crime flicks so my opinion might have been skewed by that and I don't suppose the English dub helps.  Still I remember liking it a fair bit.  I agree the Fukasaku Yakuza flicks are awesome.  Yakuza Papers, Cops vs Thugs, Graveyard of Honour are all class.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 24, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Yeah just looked and it's not even on Karagarga.
> 
> Actually hmm, there could be scope for doing and upload to boost my ratio  :Cool:



It's been on there for 3 years.


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 24, 2009)

> Cypher - I think more people have seen this now that it has been on C4 but I think it's underrated.



This is the Lucy Liu thing, yeah? Is it actually any good?? I've been looking at it on torrent and thinking 'Maybe'


----------



## belboid (Apr 24, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> It's been on there for 3 years.



is it?  i couldnt find it when i searched either, not under either title or directors name


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 24, 2009)

Look under Tueur à gages (would put link but not sure if safe)


----------



## spawnofsatan (Apr 24, 2009)

Bad Boy Bubby


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 10, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> No I can't stand Melanie Griffith either.  She is vile   I used to try and find some redeeming features for her and there are none.



How about _Something Wild_, then?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 10, 2010)

spawnofsatan said:


> Bad Boy Bubby



Hasn't almost everyone seen that? Plus it's not 'that' great. Some great moments though.


----------



## albionism (Apr 10, 2010)

Bubba Ho-Tep.


----------



## Madusa (Apr 10, 2010)

'Even Hitler Had A Girlfriend'

it's so amazingly funny but i dont know anyone who's seen it.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Apr 10, 2010)

DaveCinzano said:


> _The People Under The Stairs_
> 
> Class war, incest and zombies in the ghetto, Wes Craven style.



A bloke runs around his house in a black leather gimp suit, wildly shooting a shotgun, if I remember correctly.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 23, 2012)

El Jefe said:


> Fantastic Planet / Planete Sauvage
> 
> so.
> fucking.
> weird.


Jesus, every bloody teen in their hippy love phase has seen that, and most were not smoking nearly enough to think it was even the slightest bit good.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2012)

I've only heard about it in the past couple of years. Looks ace


----------



## magneze (Oct 23, 2012)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Leon
Ghost Dog

immediately spring to mind


----------



## magneze (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh I just re-read the thread title, people have probably seen them. 

This is fantastic:
Elite Squad: The Enemy Within
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1555149/


----------



## Yetman (Oct 23, 2012)

Brazil


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 23, 2012)

magneze said:


> Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
> Leon
> Ghost Dog
> 
> immediately spring to mind


Reaaaaally?  Maybe I'm aware of a skewed sample, but those first two in particular are fairly universally popular, or at least _viewed_, by people I know.


----------



## magneze (Oct 23, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> Reaaaaally?  Maybe I'm aware of a skewed sample, but those first two in particular are fairly universally popular, or at least _viewed_, by people I know.


Yep, I just realised this. See above.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 23, 2012)

Two I think are very good, which not many have seen, are:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Three_Burials_of_Melquiades_Estrada

and

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/In_the_Electric_Mist

Both with Tommy Lee Jones. Saw the latter on BBC iplayer recently.....very good


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 23, 2012)

magneze said:


> Yep, I just realised this. See above.


Oh yeah 

Well, you make sure you read titles and OPs properly next time, young... person of indeterminate gender.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2012)

magneze said:
			
		

> Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
> Leon
> Ghost Dog
> 
> immediately spring to mind



I have seen all three


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 23, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I have seen all three


Keeeeeeep reading


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:
			
		

> Keeeeeeep reading



I know. Was just being pithy and trite for my own childish amusement.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 23, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> A bloke runs around his house in a black leather gimp suit, wildly shooting a shotgun, if I remember correctly.


 
As I said, "Class war, incest and zombies in the ghetto, Wes Craven style."


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 23, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I know. Was just being pithy and trite for my own childish amusement.


Ah.

Not a good day for me today


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:
			
		

> Ah.
> 
> Not a good day for me today



These are all good days


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 23, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Two I think are very good, which not many have seen, are:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Three_Burials_of_Melquiades_Estrada


Mentioned a mere 175 posts/46 months ago.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 23, 2012)

Riklet said:


> Hard Boiled.
> 
> Best.... action... movie.... evarrrrr.


 
Rock n' Roll Cop is worth checking out, too.


----------



## geminisnake (Oct 23, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Jesus, every bloody teen in their hippy love phase has seen that, and most were not smoking nearly enough to think it was even the slightest bit good.


 
Not this one. I didn't even have a tv for some of my teen yrs. Tbh I've only read pages 1,6 and 10 and the only film I even heard of was mentioned by accident.

I may have to watch Face now I know Messrs Carlyle and Winston are in it


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 23, 2012)

Lost Highway


----------



## idumea (Oct 23, 2012)

Andrei Rublev


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 24, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Mentioned a mere 175 posts/46 months ago.


Your life allows you the time to cross reference this shit?


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 24, 2012)

Well I don't think I've ever had to report a tag line before...


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 24, 2012)

idumea said:


> Andrei Rublev


 

I think I have a poster of this somewhere - I ought to see the film....


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 21, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Your life allows you the time to cross reference this shit?


It's not a question of life _allowing_ it; life _demands_ it.


----------



## starfish (Mar 21, 2015)

Hudson Hawk or Dersu Uzala.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 7, 2020)

wiskey said:


> Run Lola Run
> 
> Although I think a lot of people on here have, most people I recommend it to haven't


Got this on DVD this week for 20p and my (admittedly old and well used) DVD has decided to be shit and mess up picture/dialogue. 

Was looking forward to it


----------



## T & P (Aug 7, 2020)

I wouldn’t say is great in the masterpiece of cinematography sense, but I really enjoyed K-Pak as an intriguing sci-fi mystery. A bit cheesy at places as it’s heavy on lovable supporting character cliches, but the main premise was interesting enough.

Unfortunately the main character is Kevin Spacey, and given that I have literally never seen the film on TV after the initial release for whatever reason, before all the shit about him surfaced, there must now be zero chance of it being shown again.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 7, 2020)

T & P said:


> A bit cheesy at places as it’s heavy on lovable supporting character cliches, but *the main premise was interesting enough.*


because its a good book

i nominate hedwig and the angry inch








						Hedwig and the Angry Inch (2001) - IMDb
					

Hedwig and the Angry Inch: Directed by John Cameron Mitchell. With John Cameron Mitchell, Miriam Shor, Stephen Trask, Theodore Liscinski. A gender-queer punk-rock singer from East Berlin tours the U.S. with her band as she tells her life story and follows the former lover/band-mate who stole her...




					www.imdb.com


----------



## weltweit (Aug 7, 2020)

Delicatessen









						Delicatessen (1991 film) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				












						Delicatessen (1991) - IMDb
					

Delicatessen: Directed by Marc Caro, Jean-Pierre Jeunet. With Pascal Benezech, Dominique Pinon, Marie-Laure Dougnac, Jean-Claude Dreyfus. Post-apocalyptic surrealist black comedy about the landlord of an apartment building who occasionally prepares a delicacy for his odd tenants.




					www.imdb.com


----------



## T & P (Aug 7, 2020)

ska invita said:


> because its a good book
> 
> i nominate hedwig and the angry inch
> 
> ...


Didn't know it was based on a book. Will seek it out


----------



## Reno (Aug 7, 2020)

Thread full of really well known films, I'd say.


----------



## Reno (Aug 7, 2020)

T & P said:


> Didn't know it was based on a book. Will seek it out


It's based on John Cameron Mitchell's stage play, not on a book.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 7, 2020)

T & P said:


> Didn't know it was based on a book. Will seek it out


remember it being a really fun page turning read...it was acceptable in the 90s whatever it was... i remember nothing about it now tbh


----------



## ska invita (Aug 7, 2020)

Youve confused Hedwig with KPax Reno - we were talking about Kpax


----------



## Reno (Aug 7, 2020)

ska invita said:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought T&P was referring to Hedwig and the Angry Inch.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 7, 2020)

Barry Lyndon


----------



## Reno (Aug 7, 2020)

...


----------



## Reno (Aug 7, 2020)

Technically most people haven't seen any films which aren't blockbusters, so any art house or independent films would apply. Anybody interested in film would have seen many of these.


----------



## T & P (Aug 7, 2020)

A more fitting candidate, and topical at that, might be the original Woman in Black. I was aware of the remake of a few years ago but I was under the impression it was based on a book. But just today I came across a Guardian article that made me realise the remake was based on an earlier film, and according to the article one that's considered by many as the most scary British film of all time.

I'm slightly ashamed I wasn't even aware of this film's existence, but the article claims for whatever reason the original film all but disappeared from public consciousness shortly after its release in 1989. Apparently there are plans afoot to screen it again though.









						The Woman In Black: why did Britain's scariest horror film disappear?
					

Herbert Wise’s 1989 TV gem wowed critics, inspired Oscar-winners and ruined Christmas for a generation. Then it was never seen again … until now




					www.theguardian.com
				




Has anyone here seen it? When even established directors cite it as one of their major influences, it seems astonishing it disappeared from the face of the Earth.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 7, 2020)

Reno said:


> ...



Do you reckon it's a seriously well known film? Outside of urban and film appreciation circles?


----------



## Reno (Aug 7, 2020)

T & P said:


> A more fitting candidate, and topical at that, might be the original Woman in Black. I was aware of the remake of a few years ago but I was under the impression it was based on a book. But just today I came across a Guardian article that made me realise the remake was based on an earlier film, and according to the article one that's considered by many as the most scary British film of all time.
> 
> I'm slightly ashamed I wasn't even aware of this film existence, but the article claims for whatever reason the original film all but disappeared from public consciousness shortly after its release in 1989. Apparently there are plans afoot to screen it again though.
> 
> ...


It's a TV movie which only was shown twice on ITV and therefore has been difficult to get hold of. It's just about to get released on Blu-ray and DVD in the UK. I'm a huge fan, but I'm not sure how well it has dated, it's vastly superior to the remake with Harry Potter though-


----------



## T & P (Aug 7, 2020)

Reno said:


> I thought T&P was referring to Hedwig and the Angry Inch.


Saw that, thought it was a bore. The film I mentioned is about a man seen roaming aimlessly in Grand Central station with no ID who who claims to be a visiting alien, and is committed to a mental hospital.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 7, 2020)

The original: The Postman Always Rings Twice from 1946  

I have seen them both and prefer the original. 









						The Postman Always Rings Twice (1946 film) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				












						The Postman Always Rings Twice (1981 film) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Reno (Aug 7, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> Do you reckon it's a seriously well known film? Outside of urban and film appreciation circles?


Anything that isn't totally mainstream isn't known outside of the group of people who appreciate films, that's the nature of film and art in general, so any film that isn't a blockbuster would not have been seen by most people. 

I'd agree with you that Barry Lyndon is one of Kubrick's best though.


----------



## Reno (Aug 7, 2020)

_Left Bank_ is one of my favourite horror films of the last 20 years, but barely anybody has even heard about it:


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 7, 2020)

Ok,

Haxan
Jericho (1991)
The Enigma of Kaspar Hauser
The Island (2006)


----------



## kittyP (Aug 7, 2020)

T & P said:


> A more fitting candidate, and topical at that, might be the original Woman in Black. I was aware of the remake of a few years ago but I was under the impression it was based on a book. But just today I came across a Guardian article that made me realise the remake was based on an earlier film, and according to the article one that's considered by many as the most scary British film of all time.
> 
> I'm slightly ashamed I wasn't even aware of this film's existence, but the article claims for whatever reason the original film all but disappeared from public consciousness shortly after its release in 1989. Apparently there are plans afoot to screen it again though.
> 
> ...


I watched that on repeat (tapped off the TV) as a kid 
My parents have on dvd.
In fact I might somewhere.


----------



## Reno (Aug 7, 2020)

_My Winnipeg_ by Guy Maddin


----------



## Reno (Aug 7, 2020)

_Just Another Love Story_ is and excellent Danish neo noir which should be better known. The thunderous trailer doesn't quite do it justice.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 7, 2020)

@*T & P* in a similar vein this is a mostly missed gem of British horror









						The Signalman (TV Movie 1976) - IMDb
					

The Signalman: Directed by Lawrence Gordon Clark. With Denholm Elliott, Bernard Lloyd, Reginald Jessup, Carina Wyeth. A lonely Signalman is visited by a stranger.




					www.imdb.com


----------



## yield (Aug 7, 2020)

Hardware a 1990 British science fiction horror film. The trailer is a bit misleading and naff. It's original.


----------



## Reno (Aug 7, 2020)

_Requiem_ probably is my favourite German film of the 21st century. Loosely based on the Anneliese Michel case which ended in a murder trial, it's about a girl caught between her devout Catholic upbringing and the permissiveness of the 70s, developing mental health issues which in combination with her epilepsy got "diagnosed" as demonic possession and resulted in an exorcism that killed her.


----------



## yield (Aug 8, 2020)

Not seen any of those three Reno. Thanks! I'll have a look.


----------



## T & P (Aug 8, 2020)

Oldboy (the original Korean film of course) was one of the most astonishing and memorable films I have ever seen, and I didn't even know it existed until a friend told me about it. This was before the godawful Hollywood remake, and only one of my other friends I mentioned it to after I'd watched it had even heard of it.

I suppose the American remake a few years ago made the existence of the original known to the wider public, though I reckon the overwhelming majority of the viewing public still hasn't seen it, and probably forgotten about it existing by now.


----------



## Reno (Aug 8, 2020)

Sorry, I was being a dick, went out with friends, had too much beer, going to bed now.

Carry on recommending famous movies to each other.


----------



## yield (Aug 8, 2020)

Reno said:


> Sorry, I was being a dick, went out with friends, had too much beer, going to bed now.
> 
> Carry on recommending famous movies to each other.


Famous? Not everyone has seen as many films as you.


----------



## belboid (Aug 8, 2020)

Reno said:


> _My Winnipeg_ by Guy Maddin



Wonderful film.  Took me ages to confirm the bit about the horses, which shouldn’t surely be true, actually wasn’t true.  I’m still on site whether I’m happy I actually found out.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 8, 2020)

yield said:


> Hardware a 1990 British science fiction horror film. The trailer is a bit misleading and naff. It's original.




Original, kind of. Story was heavily influenced by a 2000AD one off.


----------



## passenger (Aug 8, 2020)

Shit trailer again, but the film  is wonderful, very sad and bleak but brilliant.


----------



## Raheem (Aug 8, 2020)

La Commune by Peter Watkins

On paper, the most pretentious bunch of shite you've ever heard of. Something like 6 or 6½ hours long, made using non-professional actors who were asked to research the history of the Paris Commune and then write and improvise the film. Black and white, shot using a single camera with no cuts except occasionally between scenes. Filmed entirely in some sort of disused warehouse. In French.

But it's actually really good, and it goes so radically against the normal rules of filmmaking that it's like watching something from a parallel universe. You can't really compare it to anything else.

It was shown on French TV twenty years ago and you can get it on an imported DVD in packaging that makes it look like a souvenir for the cast, but in terms of the ratio of quality to how many people have seen it (in the English-speaking world), I'd defy anyone to beat this.


----------



## 8115 (Aug 8, 2020)

Home. French film. Life for an isolated rural family is upended when a major highway next to their property, constructed 10 years before but apparently abandoned, is finally opened. (Description taken from Imdb). Genuinely such a great film and well worth a watch.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 8, 2020)

I'd say Martyrs which hasn't been seen by most people. But also isn't really for a lot of people. 

One of my favourite films is A Room for Romeo Brass, which is well loved but not widely seen


----------



## D'wards (Aug 8, 2020)

Possession about alien shagging is fantastic but not a well known film amongst your average Friday night cinema goer


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 8, 2020)

Goodbye Pork Pie

The firest New Zealand movie to make a profit at the local box office. Freelance journalist teams up with 19 year old larrikin and a swinging hippy chick. Together they take a stolen mini from Auckland to Invercargill, causing a mini crime wave as they go.


----------



## Sue (Aug 8, 2020)

weltweit said:


> The original: The Postman Always Rings Twice from 1946
> 
> I have seen them both and prefer the original.
> 
> ...


For completeness, you also need to watch Le Dernier Tournant and Ossessione, both of which precede the 1946 version. 😉


----------



## discokermit (Aug 8, 2020)

apologies if it has been mentioned, or if everyone knows it, but i heard this get mentioned on the sopranos podcast the other day and thought it was very good. edie falco is in it. as is paul schulze. both excellent.
laws of gravity,


----------



## souljacker (Aug 8, 2020)

T & P said:


> Oldboy (the original Korean film of course) was one of the most astonishing and memorable films I have ever seen, and I didn't even know it existed until a friend told me about it. This was before the godawful Hollywood remake, and only one of my other friends I mentioned it to after I'd watched it had even heard of it.
> 
> I suppose the American remake a few years ago made the existence of the original known to the wider public, though I reckon the overwhelming majority of the viewing public still hasn't seen it, and probably forgotten about it existing by now.



Have you seen the other two from the vengeance trilogy? They aren't really a trilogy but they have similar themes, are all directed by Park Chan-Wook and are all a bit twisted!

Edit: Sympathy for Mr Vengeance and Lady Vengeance are the other two.


----------



## T & P (Aug 8, 2020)

souljacker said:


> Have you seen the other two from the vengeance trilogy? They aren't really a trilogy but they have similar themes, are all directed by Park Chan-Wook and are all a bit twisted!
> 
> Edit: Sympathy for Mr Vengeance and Lady Vengeance are the other two.


Oohh... no I haven't. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## passenger (Aug 9, 2020)

Really not the sort of thing you should watch if your tinkering on the verge of a nervous breakdown like I did at the time, still haunts me today as it did then. Only could find the cover,/ poster.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 9, 2020)

Johnnie To does some excellent gangster films, Exiled (2006) in particular although critics seem to prefer Election from the previous year.


----------



## petee (Aug 9, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> I think I have a poster of this somewhere - I ought to see the film....



indeed you should, probably my favorite movie.
it's famous though?


----------



## redsquirrel (Aug 9, 2020)

D'wards said:


> Possession about alien shagging is fantastic but not a well known film amongst your average Friday night cinema goer


On of the most WTF films I've seen. I'm not sure I like Żuławski's films but it's undeniable that he's got something.


----------

